# Polish Minimal Pairs



## Allypot Dionisio

Newbie Here, Can Somebody Give Me A Minimal Pairs In Polish.​


----------



## LilianaB

What do you have in mind? Context, please.


----------



## Rusak963

pies - bies
piły - miły
miał - wiał
wał - wył
morda - merda
bita - bata
stół - stał
Here's some. Do you want any specific ones?
It's either a minimal pair or minimal pairs and look out for those capital letters.


----------



## LilianaB

This is right. In phonetics, or phonology rather these are minimal pairs. Is that what you meant? It is not called *a* minimal pairs, though, but rather _minimal pairs in Polish_. _Examples of minimal pairs in Polish_. I thought you meant some kind of couple or a unit of measurement, when I first saw it.


----------



## BezierCurve

I guess AD wanted something which could help him learn the difference in pronunciation of words that are specific for Polish, say, containing "ś" vs. "sz", "ć" vs. "cz". In that case I'll start with a few:

koś - kosz
paś - pasz

ściera - szczera
ścieka - szczeka

bić - bicz
kić - kicz

pyk - pik
myl - mil

Feel free to add yours...


----------



## Allypot Dionisio

Can you give me a specific ones?  i appreciate it a lot  thanks! its my assignment for tomorrow (


----------



## Allypot Dionisio

Thanks for those who help me!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Allypot Dionisio

Ugh! Linguistics is so hard  It squeezes my brain about Morphology & Syntax about the Language that I chose which is Polish


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Allypot. What exactly do you need. What do you mean by specific? I would love to help you, but I am not sure what exactly you need. Linguistics is not that hard, you just have to love it.


----------



## Allypot Dionisio

Thank You!!!  Actually i need an allophones at the same time the phonemes in polish language. 
If what are the allophones of the same phoneme and allophones of seperate phonemes in polish.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Allypot. I never studies Polish sound system from a linguistic point of view, so I don't want to confuse you.  This article might help. Allophones are different realizations of the same phone. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish_phonology


----------

